# Fruit juice rose wine/£2.50p,per gallon.



## hedgerow-wine (Apr 27, 2012)

ingredients for 1 gallon.
1lt-5 alive tropical fruit blend juice.
1lt-red grape juice.
800g-sugar.
1tsp-pektolase.
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.
water.
in times of recession this recipe will save you


----------



## Teaser (Apr 27, 2012)

And whats the method? And how long does it take?


----------



## hedgerow-wine (Apr 27, 2012)

Method: make a sugar syrup with 400g-sugar,when cool add to your demijohn with the fruit juice & grape juice,pektolase and
wine yeast compound,fit the airlock and ferment for a week,then make a sugar syrup with the other 400g-sugar when cool add
to the demijohn and top up with cold water,fit the airlck and fully ferment out,when fermenting as stopped,rack and leave for
at least 6 to 12 months,to mature.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 27, 2012)

£2.50p,per gallon = about $5 U.S.

I'm off to get some 5 Alive and "Doc Martin" DVDs! Cheerio, then!


----------



## Teaser (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats me stocking up when o go shopping thanx


----------

